# Cashews In Banana Bread??



## AnnieDrews (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm making a double batch of banana bread today. I only have a few pecans. Have some cashews (salted) in the freezer. Do ya'll think it would ruin the bread if I chopped those up with the pecans and threw them in??

Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 27, 2011)

I do.  Because of the salt and because I don't think cashews are a good fit even if they are unsalted.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Feb 27, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I do. Because of the salt and because I don't think cashews are a good fit even if they are unsalted.


 
I kinda thought they weren't a good fit either. I don't want to ruin the bread. Meh, I've made it without the pecans in the past and it was still good. It will just be _real_ shy of nuts this time.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 27, 2011)

I think it would be nice Annie, cashews and bananas go nicely together, IMO... It couldn't hurt to try it...


----------



## AnnieDrews (Feb 27, 2011)

Mimizkitchen said:


> I think it would be nice Annie, cashews and bananas go nicely together, IMO... It couldn't hurt to try it...


 
Maybe I could try with half the batter?? I may do that. I know that I have read recipes where people use peanuts or peanut butter and that doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 27, 2011)

I've washed the salt off nuts when the recipe calls for unsalted nuts and I couldn't find or didn't have, then popped them in the oven to lightly toast and get rid of any excess moisture they may have soaked up.  Alternatively, you could just decrease the salt in the batter.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 27, 2011)

I think as long as they aren't salted they'd be fine, too. I'm pretty sure any kind of chopped nut would work, at least for me. In the quantity I use them they are more for texture anyway. I use walnuts instead of pecans.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, I threw caution to the wind and tried the cashews in half the batter. Put the pecans in the other half. I'll let you all know how it turns out.

Call me a wild woman.

Note: My recipe doesn't call for salt, but I rinsed the cashews before I chopped them.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 27, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> Well, I threw caution to the wind and tried the cashews in half the batter. Put the pecans in the other half. I'll let you all know how it turns out.
> 
> Call me a wild woman.
> 
> Note: My recipe doesn't call for salt, but I rinsed the cashews before I chopped them.



Annie I think you will be pleasantly surprized!!!


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 27, 2011)

I was just about to post that I think cashews sound terrific with banana bread, pecans too.  Anxiously waiting the taste test.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2011)

I see no problem with cashews.


----------



## chopper (Feb 27, 2011)

I usually just add chocolate chips if I don't have enough nuts, because I always have chocolate chips on hand.  Mighty tasty!  DH doesn't even like nuts in his banana bread, and would rather have the chocolate chips anyway.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2011)

I used cashews in banana nut bread and felt that it was a waste of perfectly good cashews. It didn't spoil the banana bread, but the cashews were awfully bland and too soft.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Feb 27, 2011)

chopper said:


> I usually just add chocolate chips if I don't have enough nuts, because I always have chocolate chips on hand. Mighty tasty! DH doesn't even like nuts in his banana bread, and would rather have the chocolate chips anyway.


 
Well, I have PLENTY of those! Too late though.

Well, to my surprise, the cashews really didn't add much at all to the taste of the bread. Not bad at all, just kind of a non-flavor. The pecans really have more flavor when baked. Interesting experiment. Thanks to all for the input! Now I have one big loaf and two small loaves in the freezer for the future. One big loaf and one small loaf are sliced for eating right now.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Feb 27, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I used cashews in banana nut bread and felt that it was a waste of perfectly good cashews. It didn't spoil the banana bread, but the cashews were awfully bland and too soft.


 
Mine softened up alot, too. Probably because of all the oil they contain.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> Well, I have PLENTY of those! Too late though.
> 
> Well, to my surprise, the cashews really didn't add much at all to the taste of the bread. Not bad at all, just kind of a non-flavor. The pecans really have more flavor when baked. Interesting experiment. Thanks to all for the input! Now I have one big loaf and two small loaves in the freezer for the future. One big loaf and one small loaf are sliced for eating right now.



Okay, it wasn't just me. That's what I found too, as mentioned in the previous post. Makes me reluctant to use pistachios in baked goods.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Feb 27, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Okay, it wasn't just me. That's what I found too, as mentioned in the previous post. Makes me reluctant to use pecans in baked goods.


 
You mean cashews, right?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> You mean cashews, right?



Yes, d'oh! 

I even corrected it from pistachios. 

I caught something or other and I have the dumb. I cannot brain.


----------



## chopper (Feb 27, 2011)

Just remember to keep the chocolate chips in mind for next time.  Sorry I chimed in so late with my suggestion.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 27, 2011)

chopper said:


> Just remember to keep the chocolate chips in mind for next time. Sorry I chimed in so late with my suggestion.


 
Not too late for my next batch


----------



## AnnieDrews (Feb 27, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Not too late for my next batch


 
LOL!


----------

